# Sakura VS Hebi Sasuke



## Legendary Itachi (Jul 13, 2014)

Because why not. 

Location: Sasuke VS Deidara
Mindset: IC to kill
Intel: None
Distance: 30m
Restriction: Exodia, Orochimaru, Kirin

Condition: Sakura can only summon Boss-summon sized Katsuyu, Manda will obey Sasuke's order

Scenario 2: Kirin is unrestricted

Has Sakura finally caught up the Sauce from 300 chapters ago?


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 13, 2014)

she has not. she dies in 1 minute. genjutsu head chopped off. the end


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 13, 2014)

No intel and two things can happen.

Or Sasuke cuts her head off like he tried to do to the Raikage. Or he stabs her with Chidori and is blown away like a balloon when you put it against a needle.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 13, 2014)

Chidori Blossom GG.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

> Has Sakura finally caught up the Sauce from 300 chapters ago?



Nope. She has raw power but he has refined speed, agility and versatility. He has many options he can use to kill her while her only is essentially negated via Sharingan pre-cognition and greater speed. 

Inb4 Sakura was portrayed equally with EMS Sauce.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it bad that I say Sakura has a high chance of winning this?

The AOE of Sakura's punch is ridiculous. Sasuke wouldn't be able to outrun it in time. He'd simply be launched in the air by the shock wave. Sakura could simply rinse and repeat that. There's also Byakogou which allows her to soak up damage. 

Now on to the summons. I'm sorry but even if Sakura does die in this match, Katsuyu solo's.  Neither Manda nor Sasuke can kill Katsuyu. Manda's physical attacks have no effect. Sasuke's elemental jutsu isn't large enough. Sakura could literally hide inside of Katsuyu and have Katsuyu solo.

So basically...

If Sakura is OOC she can win this quite handily.

If she's IC she just goes for a punch and gets slaughtered.

The latter is more plausible. Sasuke wins low-mid difficulty.


----------



## Katou (Jul 13, 2014)

sauce would still stomp. .


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2014)

The match goes Sasuke hits Sakura. Thinks she's dead. Byakugan-Regen + Super Punch flattens Sasuke. Sakura is equivalent to Kabuto-Fight Sasuke, she'd WTFPWN this Sasuke from several power ups ago.


----------



## αce (Jul 13, 2014)

> Sakura is equivalent to Kabuto-Fight Sasuke



Wait...what?


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

> Sakura is equivalent to Kabuto-Fight Sasuke



There we go.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 13, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The AOE of Sakura's punch is ridiculous. Sasuke wouldn't be able to outrun it in time. He'd simply be launched in the air by the shock wave. Sakura could simply rinse and repeat that.


Sasuke is able to see how much chakra Sakura has stored in her fist. From that he can deduce Sakura's critical range. Sasuke is faster and has precognition, Sakura will have hard time getting close enough.


> There's also Byakogou which allows her to soak up damage.


Shame that Sasuke's Chidori has numbing/paralyzing effect. The second Sasuke's Chidori Eisou pierced Yamato's shoulder the latter felt his whole arm going numb.



> Now on to the summons. I'm sorry but even if Sakura does die in this match, Katsuyu solo's.


This is Sasuke vs Sakura not Sasuke vs Katsuyu. Sasuke can't kill Katsuyu excluding Kirin and Katsuyu has nothing to kill Sasuke with. 




> So basically...
> 
> If Sakura is OOC she can win this quite handily.


no.


> If she's IC she just goes for a punch and gets slaughtered.


Naturally.





Turrin said:


> The match goes Sasuke hits Sakura. Thinks she's dead. Byakugan-Regen + Super Punch flattens Sasuke. Sakura is equivalent to Kabuto-Fight Sasuke, she'd WTFPWN this Sasuke from several power ups ago.



You're fucking terrible.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2014)

αce said:


> Wait...what?



saku: tsunade-sama… it seems that… I was finally able to catch up with the two of them!!\\

Edit: In before Sakura is a double agent and was lying for the benefit of Kisame's ghost.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 13, 2014)

I wouldn't believe in character's self statements.

*Ei*: I am the fastest man alive. Say hello to 8th Gated Gai that proved him wrong.
*Tobirama*: We were brught back at almost full power now, i won't be bound by such a jutsu. Oro: Yeah, right.
*Deidara*: Well, everything he says.
*Danzo*: I am going to take both of your Sharingans.
Sasuke thinking he could kill Kabuto when he was one panelled.
Only an Uchiha can beat another Uchiha.

And the list goes on and on...

Especially when after saying that, Sakura had to be saved... again...

Sakura thinking she caught up to then when she didn't even saw Bijuu Mode is something i wouldn't believe as she only has her own statement to back her up, her feats are not up there.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 13, 2014)

I cant seriously believe this match up is being considered 
hebi sasuke fought smart, he will use Fuma shiruken, genjtusu and chidori eiso to see sakura abilities. 
Also note even if sakura doesnt die from chidori her body will be numbed up by it. 
once sauce notices she doesnt die from regular attacks he proceeds to chop her head off


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> I wouldn't believe in character's self statements.
> 
> *Ei*: I am the fastest man alive. Say hello to 8th Gated Gai that proved him wrong.
> *Tobirama*: We were brught back at almost full power now, i won't be bound by such a jutsu. Oro: Yeah, right.
> ...


Character statements can be wrong if the character has a lack of intel, especially if they are characterized as someone who typically overestimates themselves or underestimate others.

However in Sakura's case she has a wealth of intel on Naruto's capabilities and most likely Sasuke's capabilities. She also is not characterized in anyway that would support her having a tendency to overestimate herself or underestimate Naruto/Sasuke Now is it possible that she was unaware of a few of Naruto and Sasuke's more potent capabilities that still puts them above her; definitely. However the power displays that she has seen or is aware of from them and comparing herself to is already enough to put her well above the characters she's being matched up against in the NBD. 

Let's take Hebi-Sasuke for example. Even if she is unaware of all of EMS-Sasuke's capabilities. She heard he defeated Orochimaru many arcs ago. She saw him pressure Kakashi extensively in the Kages-Arc and Naruto admit that if he fought Sasuke it would result in a draw and that was after she witnessed first hand most of Naruto's battle against Pain and his achieving Sennin Modo. And that was back in the Kages-Arc. She saw him bend Enton to his will and keep pace with KCM Naruto. If she believes she's caught up to all of that, than obviously she's well beyond Hebi-Sasuke's "level". And that's w/o assuming that she got intel briefings from Naruto and Kakashi about Sasuke's other abilities and exploits they are aware of, which seems very unlikely to me. 

And than if we consider what she's seen from Naruto and the fact that she still believes she's around his "level" it also couldn't be clearer that she is well above Hebi-Sasuke.




> her feats are not up there.


Let's stop and actually consider her feats for a second. 

Her striking force is beyond what we've seen from any other character by an absurd margin sans  God-Mode Naruto, Juubi-Jins, and Kaguya. So who is actually defending even a single hit from her? The answer is basically ether you need to be a god-like-character, you need to avoid her hit, or your going to die. It's that simple. Moving on Sakura's Byakugo-Seal chakra supply keeps getting retecon'd to contain more and more chakra. Her chakra is so vast that she's healed the entire alliance at mass for chapters apon chapters, on-top of utilizing others Jutsu, and still she has enough left in her seal to provide Obito with the chakra necessary to warp around Kaguya's dimensions, something that was said to be extremely taxing even for God-Mode Naruto's KB. That means she can do things like summoning massive amounts of Katsuya, keep Byakugan-Regen activated nigh limitlessly, and channeling Byakugan regen through Katsuya for insane durations of time as well.

So put her in a scenario against EMS-Sasuke w/ little intel for both sides. Yes he could kill her with Amaterasu if she lacks knowledge of the Jutsu. However he can just as easily die from lacking knowledge of Byakugo, thinking Sakura is dead, only for her to surprise attack him. Even Edo-Madara could not avoid or anticipate a surprise attack like this from Tsunade. He ultimately relied on Rib-Cage Susano'o to defend him. But if EMS-Sauske pulled that same shit against Sakura he'd be fucking flattened into a pancake given Sakura's striking force would blow through any lower-stage Susano'o like nothing. Like-wise while a Susano'o Enton attack may also kill Sakura if she lacks knowledge of the Jutsu; just as easily Sasuke could die from a massive Katsuya being FCD on his head or at any point touching  Katsuya who can cover a massive area with melding and splitting; opening himself up to the lethal reverse-shosen  

In a scenario where they both have knowledge. Sakura is smart enough (Naruto believes she's more tactically sound than Sasuke and she had a higher intelligence stat in DBIII, but even ignoring that it's indisputable that she's suppose to be seen as one of the more intelligent rookies), where she will know to take precautions to avoid being killed off by Amaterasu and Susano'o. And it's very much within her capabilities to protect herself from these Jutsu. She can summon out Katsuya and meld with Katsuya hiding away from Sasuke's sight. From there Sakura can just hang back inside Katsuya using Byakugo to regenerate Katsuya from wounds and summoning out more Katsuya when necessary. 

This leaves EMS-Sasuke fighting an incredibly difficulty battle that i'm not sure he can win. Amaterasu and Enton can be counter by Katsuya splitting and Katsuya with Byakugo regen can casually tank anything else EMS-Sasuke can utilize considering even Mini-Katsuya when imbued with Byakugo could tank CST. This means EMS-Sasuke would literally have to ignite every piece all the Katsuya Sakura can summon with Amaterasu flames before he could get rid of Katsuya. I seriously doubt he has the stamina to do that and even if he does he still would need enough left to than deal with Byakugo-Sakura afterwards. All the while he has to avoid a Katsuya ever touching him, Sakura ever getting behind him via mixing in with the thousands of body-sized Katsuya to land a crippling strike, and has to maintain Susnao'o the entire time to protect against Acid, which we've seen from Mei, that acid can indeed corrode Susano'o over time weakning it (and maybe with more time eventually melting it away entire, in which case Sasuke is fucked). Than there is of course other sneaky tactics that can be employed while he's dealing with all this other shit, such as knock out gas and poisoned weapons (the latter of which he is lucky to be immune to due to Orochimaru's experiments and really all that is is a type advantage). If EMS-Sasuke wins that is nothing short of EXTREME difficulty. 

And this is just from Sakura's shown feats, which she has had much less panel time to accumulate than Sasuke, and therefore the feat comparison is unfair to start with.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 13, 2014)

Sakura apparently has significantly more stamina than a Rikudou Naruto clone, why has she been restricted to a boss sized Katsuyu?​​


----------



## Kyu (Jul 13, 2014)

> Sakura VS Hebi Sasuke



Battle of the overrated kunoichi.

Sasuke decapitates her.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 13, 2014)

I think the impact of Sakura punching the ground would prolly shatter all of Sasukes bones.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jul 13, 2014)

He pulls a Karin. GG


----------



## TRN (Jul 13, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura apparently has significantly more stamina than a Rikudou Naruto clone, why has she been restricted to a boss sized Katsuyu?​​



takl said no she don't (even logic would tell you that).   Stop making up shit from them shitty translation


----------



## Krippy (Jul 13, 2014)

Chidori eiso is all that is needed here. Sakura is a less experienced clone of Tsunade who is a horrible matchup against Part 2 Sasuke. 



Likes boss said:


> I think the impact of Sakura punching the ground would prolly shatter all of Sasukes bones.



Sasuke can fly.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 13, 2014)

Sasuke has this in the bag for me. Sakura isn't landing a hit on Sasuke with her first strike thus he'll see her strength and avoid her hits from that point on and he'll likely finish her off before she release her seal and what not.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 13, 2014)

@krippy.

That's cool? Doesn't mean he can instantly fly out of this AoE: never disappears.

It's makes the Juubi clones look like raisins.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 13, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> @krippy.
> 
> That's cool? Doesn't mean he can instantly fly out of this AoE: never disappears.
> 
> It's makes the Juubi clones look like raisins.



Sasuke has wings, and a hawk of his own. Sakura has no counter to katon/raiton rain.

Also chidori nagashi + chidori Eiso = GG.


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 13, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Chidori Blossom GG.



Basically this .


----------



## Veracity (Jul 13, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Sasuke has wings, and a hawk of his own. Sakura has no counter to katon/raiton rain.
> 
> Also chidori nagashi + chidori Eiso = GG.



I don't think Sasuke had the hawk at that time. He didn't use it until the Danzo battle and one shouldn't just give him the ability randomly.

Again, wings don't matter seeing as he cannot instantly evade the AoE.

Byakago counters Katon, and raiton shower is countered by flipping over a boulder for protection.

Assuming he can pull of Chidori variants close enough without getting blown off the planet.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 13, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> I don't think Sasuke had the hawk at that time. He didn't use it until the Danzo battle and one shouldn't just give him the ability randomly.
> 
> Again, wings don't matter seeing as he cannot instantly evade the AoE.
> 
> ...



True forgot. He can still use Manda for getting away, set up for his offense. Also the wings give him space from her, she has to maneuver through the devastated landscape to get to him while he can lol fly away and glide through the air, along with summons he can essentially gain really good distance quite easily.

It counters Katon but it gives time and space for Sasuke to set up successive moves. Sakura isn't faster than Sasuke in speed or jutsu execution, sharingan allows him to coordinate attacks.

Pretty sure he can/ Sakura got fodderized with strength before (and had back up with 3 people generally at Sasuke's level.) and it'll happen again. Especially since she isn't starting in byakugo, and even then she isn't faster or more reactive.

with Juin Sasuke gains a speed advantage and can take way more damage. He chops her with raiton in the worst way. Genjutsu is also always a problem for Sakura.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 13, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> @krippy.
> 
> That's cool? Doesn't mean he can instantly fly out of this AoE: Naruto couldn't maintain KCM anymore and it flickered off.
> 
> It's makes the Juubi clones look like raisins.


He doesn't need to. His Juin durability would brush off the shockwave and he would cut her in half as she tries to follow up.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

> The answer is basically ether you need to be a god-like-character, you need to avoid her hit, or your going to die.



She's not doing shit to any Perfect Susanoo or a fully transformed biju. Raikagenaut also has a chance of being able to tank her punches.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> She's not doing shit to any Perfect Susanoo[or a fully transformed biju. Raikagenaut also has a chance of being able to tank her punches./QUOTE]
> Because P-Susano'o and full Bijuu's aren't godly at all. Raikage gets knocked down and than reverse shosened if he survives. Of course that's assuming he gets hit.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sasuke doesnt have wings he has giant hands. Hee can't fly but glide for a minute or jump up higher hence him being on the ground for the Deidara fight
Sasuke doesnt have the hawk at Hebi stage


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 13, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Sasuke doesnt have wings he has giant hands. Hee can't fly but glide for a minute or jump up higher hence him being on the ground for the Deidara fight
> Sasuke doesnt have the hawk at Hebi stage



The giant hands act as wings though:


Looks like he's flying to me .


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 14, 2014)

That's too long but amazing post, Turrin. So forgive me if i don't answer everything. But before continuing, I have not said and i agree that Sakura should be above Hebi Sasuke. I just don't believe she is at EMS Sasuke/BM Naruto's level.



Turrin said:


> Character statements can be wrong if the character has a lack of intel, especially if they are characterized as someone who typically overestimates themselves or underestimate others.
> 
> However in Sakura's case she has a wealth of intel on Naruto's capabilities and most likely Sasuke's capabilities. She also is not characterized in anyway that would support her having a tendency to overestimate herself or underestimate Naruto/Sasuke Now is it possible that she was unaware of a few of Naruto and Sasuke's more potent capabilities that still puts them above her; definitely. However the power displays that she has seen or is aware of from them and comparing herself to is already enough to put her well above the characters she's being matched up against in the NBD.
> 
> ...



Sakura didn't have much knowledge about Susano'o, nor Rikudo Mode Naruto, the one whose clones were beating Kage level opponents as she had no time to see Naruto in action. She saw Sasuke, and knew his hype of beating Orochimaru, albeit she also knew that Oro had no available arms and didn't seem to be very impressed as much as i recall. She just doesn't know what Sasuke and Naruto were capable of in the war, therefore the Naruto and Sasuke she might've been talking about are notably weaker forms of those two.




> Let's stop and actually consider her feats for a second.
> 
> Her striking force is beyond what we've seen from any other character by an absurd margin sans  God-Mode Naruto, Juubi-Jins, and Kaguya. So who is actually defending even a single hit from her? The answer is basically ether you need to be a god-like-character, you need to avoid her hit, or your going to die. It's that simple. Moving on Sakura's Byakugo-Seal chakra supply keeps getting retecon'd to contain more and more chakra. Her chakra is so vast that she's healed the entire alliance at mass for chapters apon chapters, on-top of utilizing others Jutsu, and still she has enough left in her seal to provide Obito with the chakra necessary to warp around Kaguya's dimensions, something that was said to be extremely taxing even for God-Mode Naruto's KB. That means she can do things like summoning massive amounts of Katsuya, keep Byakugan-Regen activated nigh limitlessly, and channeling Byakugan regen through Katsuya for insane durations of time as well.



What big amount of Katsuyu she could summon is unknown. She had the chakra to be comparable to Naruto's KB, even thought how i see it is that her chakra and Naruto's clone is barely enough to travel, not that she has more. 

Either way, if with that quantity of chakra she could not summon a bigger Katsuyu without the help of Tsunade, i don't expect her to summon a double sized Katsuyu. Maybe a bit bigger than the one she could summon while fresh.



> So put her in a scenario against EMS-Sasuke w/ little intel for both sides. Yes he could kill her with Amaterasu if she lacks knowledge of the Jutsu. However he can just as easily die from lacking knowledge of Byakugo, thinking Sakura is dead, only for her to surprise attack him. Even Edo-Madara could not avoid or anticipate a surprise attack like this from Tsunade. He ultimately relied on Rib-Cage Susano'o to defend him. But if EMS-Sauske pulled that same shit against Sakura he'd be fucking flattened into a pancake given Sakura's striking force would blow through any lower-stage Susano'o like nothing. Like-wise while a Susano'o Enton attack may also kill Sakura if she lacks knowledge of the Jutsu; just as easily Sasuke could die from a massive Katsuya being FCD on his head or at any point touching  Katsuya who can cover a massive area with melding and splitting; opening himself up to the lethal reverse-shosen



Sasuke showed to instantly use a bigger level Susano'o that would be more than capable of taking Sakura's punch, as her strenght is 'comparable to Tsunade', who barely could destroy the ribcage.



> In a scenario where they both have knowledge. Sakura is smart enough (Naruto believes she's more tactically sound than Sasuke and she had a higher intelligence stat in DBIII, but even ignoring that it's indisputable that she's suppose to be seen as one of the more intelligent rookies), where she will know to take precautions to avoid being killed off by Amaterasu and Susano'o. And it's very much within her capabilities to protect herself from these Jutsu. She can summon out Katsuya and meld with Katsuya hiding away from Sasuke's sight. From there Sakura can just hang back inside Katsuya using Byakugo to regenerate Katsuya from wounds and summoning out more Katsuya when necessary.



Being inteligent doesn't mean she is tactically better than Sasuke (Just look at Tsunade's fighting methods), as Sasuke's feats are backed up, while Naruto's words contradicts what Sasuke says. Katsuyu is not powerful enough to stop Perfect Susano'o, or Bijuu sized SUsano'o, wich was probably equal to Naruto's 50% Kurama avatar. She doesn't have the speed to blindside Sasuke and hide. And if she is inside Katsuyu, Sasuke's Susano'o amaterasu blade can pierce Katsuyu _and_ Sakura, burning both. Being inside Katsuyu won't save her from piercing attacks such as Amaterasu arrows or Enton blades.

Not to mention that the longer the battle drags out, the bigger the black fire will be, and the less useful Katsuyu will be.



> This leaves EMS-Sasuke fighting an incredibly difficulty battle that i'm not sure he can win. Amaterasu and Enton can be counter by Katsuya splitting and Katsuya with Byakugo regen can casually tank anything else EMS-Sasuke can utilize considering even Mini-Katsuya when imbued with Byakugo could tank CST. This means EMS-Sasuke would literally have to ignite every piece all the Katsuya Sakura can summon with Amaterasu flames before he could get rid of Katsuya. I seriously doubt he has the stamina to do that and even if he does he still would need enough left to than deal with Byakugo-Sakura afterwards. All the while he has to avoid a Katsuya ever touching him, Sakura ever getting behind him via mixing in with the thousands of body-sized Katsuya to land a crippling strike, and has to maintain Susnao'o the entire time to protect against Acid, which we've seen from Mei, that acid can indeed corrode Susano'o over time weakning it (and maybe with more time eventually melting it away entire, in which case Sasuke is fucked). Than there is of course other sneaky tactics that can be employed while he's dealing with all this other shit, such as knock out gas and poisoned weapons (the latter of which he is lucky to be immune to due to Orochimaru's experiments and really all that is is a type advantage). If EMS-Sasuke wins that is nothing short of EXTREME difficulty.
> 
> And this is just from Sakura's shown feats, which she has had much less panel time to accumulate than Sasuke, and therefore the feat comparison is unfair to start with.



Sasuke doesn't need to keep shooting Amaterasy like crazy. He just needs to surround Katsuyu and Sakura with a circle of flames and spread it with Enton. Katsuyu is not escaping that. And if Sakura comes out to punch the floor, she's stabbed and burned to death.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 14, 2014)

Sakura without Byakugo and Katsuyu is stomped by people like Karui and Omoi. She can't dodge the Juubi Mokuton spikes like the Alliance fodders. Her base skills are worlds behind Hebi Sasuke's, or most decent S-ranked shinobi. Sasuke blitzes her and if he doesn't kill her at the first time... he would do it the second.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 14, 2014)

Genjutsu + she gets her head chopped off.

Hebi Sasuke doesn't even need Ninjutsu for this.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 14, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> The giant hands act as wings though:
> 
> 
> Looks like he's flying to me .



Then I guess Naruto was flying too right?


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 14, 2014)

this insult should stop 
no genjutsu needed sasuke shushin and slices her in half she has already shown on panel she cannot react rom sasuke speed . Nothing she has shown up till now changes that 
Sasuke runs in and splits her 
Sakura cannot heal from that and also before she is even able to heal from such sasuke will stab her in the face and kill her


----------



## Turrin (Jul 15, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Sakura didn't have much knowledge about Susano'o, nor Rikudo Mode Naruto, the one whose clones were beating Kage level opponents as she had no time to see Naruto in action. She saw Sasuke, and knew his hype of beating Orochimaru, albeit she also knew that Oro had no available arms and didn't seem to be very impressed as much as i recall. She just doesn't know what Sasuke and Naruto were capable of in the war, therefore the Naruto and Sasuke she might've been talking about are notably weaker forms of those two.


Sakura arrived on the battlefield at the same time as the other alliance members. That means she saw everything Naruto was capable of from that point to when she made the statement. That's a-lot of powerful abilities she saw out of Naruto. 

She only lacks knowledge of Susano'o if Kakashi didn't bother to tell her about it, which seems very unlikely imo. Sakura knowing about Orochimaru being armless seems more dubious to me than her hearing about Susano'o from Kakashi. 



> What big amount of Katsuyu she could summon is unknown. She had the chakra to be comparable to Naruto's KB, even thought how i see it is that her chakra and Naruto's clone is barely enough to travel, not that she has more.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Given the recent chapter it seems she has more chakra than the Naruto-clone and she still has her seal after all that; so it's an insane amount






> Either way, if with that quantity of chakra she could not summon a bigger Katsuyu without the help of Tsunade, i don't expect her to summon a double sized Katsuyu. Maybe a bit bigger than the one she could summon while fresh.


Sakura and Tsunade needed to combine forces to summon 1/10th of Katsuya and still have enough chakra left to continue to heal a large portion of the alliance. Sakura nor Tsunade invested their whole chakra in that summoning. Apparently Sakura didn't invest anywhere near her maximum chakra, considering all the things she went on to do after that. 

Given Sakura's chakra display there is no reason why she can't summon at least 5/10th Katsuya if not full Katsuya. Even if she has to for some reason do it one Boss-Sized Katsuya at a time.



> Sasuke showed to instantly use a bigger level Susano'o that would be more than capable of taking Sakura's punch, as her strenght is 'comparable to Tsunade', who barely could destroy the ribcage.


Sakura's strength blows Tsunade's away. The difference between the explosion she made with her punch and the explosion Tsunade made with her heel drops couldn't be clearer. As seen in the Kabuto fight Sasuke pulls out S1-Susano'o the most frequently for defense. Than the second most frequent is S2. Followed by S3. Sakura can definitely punch through S1 and she could almost certainly punch through S2. Given how Danzo's Fuuton punched a whole in S3, she has decent odds of punching through that as well. The only one i'm not sure of is S4, but Sasuke rarely uses that as an on the fly defense.



> Being inteligent doesn't mean she is tactically better than Sasuke (Just look at Tsunade's fighting methods), as Sasuke's feats are backed up, while Naruto's words contradicts what Sasuke says.


And Sasuke is more inclined to underestimate Sakura and overestimate himself than Naruto is.



> . Katsuyu is not powerful enough to stop Perfect Susano'o, or Bijuu sized SUsano'o, wich was probably equal to Naruto's 50% Kurama avatar.


I don't think Sakura is as strong as P-Susano'o Sasuke. Something he clearly achieved after Sakura made her statement. 

As for Leggeded Susano'o. Whether Katsuya can overpower Susano'o or not depends on the size and numbers of the Katsuya.



> She doesn't have the speed to blindside Sasuke and hide


She doesn't need speed. Sasuke will have to deal with thousands of Katsuya distracting him and blocking his LOS with Acid. While Sakura can hide by melding with Katsuya. To keep track of Sakura in all that mess would be insanely difficult.



> And if she is inside Katsuyu, Sasuke's Susano'o amaterasu blade can pierce Katsuyu and Sakura, burning both. Being inside Katsuyu won't save her from piercing attacks such as Amaterasu arrows or Enton blades.


This assumes Sasuke can see exactly where Sakura is inside Katsuya. He doesn't have Byakugan, so I really doubt he's capable of that.



> Not to mention that the longer the battle drags out, the bigger the black fire will be, and the less useful Katsuyu will be.


You mean the black flames will spread on the battlefield? If so flame spreading is easy to avoid.



> Sasuke doesn't need to keep shooting Amaterasy like crazy. He just needs to surround Katsuyu and Sakura with a circle of flames and spread it with Enton. Katsuyu is not escaping that. And if Sakura comes out to punch the floor, she's stabbed and burned to death.


Katsuya would just go through the flames. Sure part of it's body would get hit, but it would just split those parts off, while Sakura is safe inside. Than if Katsuya needs to be replenished Sakura will summon another Boss-Sized Katsuya from Shikkotsurin.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 15, 2014)

^why is susanoo being discussed this is hebi sasuke 
And hebi sasuke and any part 2 version of sasuke straight up bisects Sakura


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 15, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Sasuke has wings, and a hawk of his own. Sakura has no counter to katon/raiton rain.
> 
> Also chidori nagashi + chidori Eiso = GG.



You Snake Sasuke didn't have a hawk until he became Hawk Sasuke, right?



> True forgot.



Tsk tsk.  

On topic, there are ways Sasuke can lose this with no knowledge.  Mainly by Sakura jumping on his sword BUT NOT THAT WAY and punching him.  

Alternatively, there are lots of ways she can die.  Such as getting chopped to pieces.  However, Sakura got a pretty decent reaction feat  this chapter with the acid.  Not sure it's Hebi level decent.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Jul 28, 2014)

Sakura having massive strength or chakra doesn't make her a good or effciient fighter.

She is slow, has no genjutsu, and no ranged ninjutsus (no long, mid or even short distance ninjutsu).

So basically she is quite limited as a fighter.

Againts Hebi Sasuke however she loses badly as Sasuke was able to dodge an attack from Ei at close range so he can do the same to her and decapitate her.


----------



## Amol (Jul 29, 2014)

Sakura has legit chance of winning but I am not so sure .


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 29, 2014)

Sasuke speedblitzes Sakura and cuts her in two with Sharingan precognition/genjutsu and Chidori Eisou.


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 30, 2014)

i've just had a thought.  

If the Byakugou seal is an external chakra pool that pours into the main pool in order to provide the chakra, that means there needs a be a pulse or a stream of chakra flowing into the main one right?

Onoki dispelled a Sharingan genjutsu on Ay by pulsing chakra into him, wouldnt Byakugou accomplish the same thing?

If Byakugou provides a constant stream of chakra into the system, then in theory, shouldnt that make Sakura and Tsunade immune to genjutsu?


Maybe i'm overthinking this though


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 30, 2014)

Sakra gets 1-shot by the doujutsu wiz-kid.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Sakura dies hard


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 1, 2014)

Sasuke chidoris a hole in Sakura's face


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 1, 2014)

Last time she was already trying to kill Sasuke, she couldn't do it. That's not gonna change now.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 1, 2014)

Sasuke wins this low difficulty.


----------



## tanman (Aug 1, 2014)

Faster than light Katsuyu solos, guys.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 2, 2014)

CQC Sasuke demolishes due to his already natural reflexes but also sharingan precog. Also him being a kenjutsulist means he has extensive reach as he wields a sword. Once he understands the workings of her jutsu which isn't hard as he'll notice limbs growing back or injuries he'll aim for the head ending the match.

katsuyu's acid can easily be avoided also Sakura can't keep up with Sasuke's speed as she was unable to keep track of him despite him being in her line of sight.

Paralysis genjutsu ---> decapitation
Or just body flicker ---> decapitation.

He doesn't need his curse seal nor does he need raiton element attacks his speed,sword and sharingan is enough.


----------

